# New Forums & Sub-Forums? The Evolution of Army.ca



## Mike Bobbitt

Folks,

I just wanted to introduce this new forum, and provide some guidelines on it‘s use.

The intent is to allow CdnArmy.ca users to discuss administrative topics, such as things you like, things you don‘t, problems you encounter, and features you wish were available.

Feel free to post your comments, suggestions, gripes and woes about this site here.

I‘ll do my best to respond in a timely manner.

Cheers


----------



## Yard Ape

This forum is an excellent idea.

  Yard Ape


----------



## Yard Ape

I have noticed a lot of Army Cadets visit this forum.  The difference between reservists and regular force do not warrent seperate forums for the two groups.  Cadets are a vastly different story.  Are there enough current and former cadets and CIC on this site to justify a forum dedicated to them?  Leave a reply to this post if you fit into the above group and are intrested in your own forum.

 Yard Ape


----------



## McG

Intresting.  I too have noticed a lot of army cadets, but not a lot of army cadet discussions.  I don‘t know that such a forum would recieve many postings.  As for ex-cadets searching eachother out, that can already be done through the personnel locator.


----------



## Yard Ape

1. Would it be possible to incorporate a picture library type forum into The War Diary?  Something like the MSN family album sites, but dedicated to military pictures posted by members?  This option would likely have to wait until you complete your hardware upgrade, but would provied a convenient place for people to share pictures of trianing or other military activities they have been involved in. posting to the library could be limited to the more senior members of the board.  Once a picture was posted it would become the property of the site and could be used in other parts of the site.

2. Could the member statust be more descriptive than just FNG or veteran member and better reflect a members TI and activity on the board. Consider:
Recruit
FNG
Member
Veteran Member

3.  While each of the Combat Arms has its own forum, none of the CSS have one.  Would it be appropriate to dedicate one forum the all CSS?  After all the army wouldn‘t move without them.

 Yard Ape


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Yard Ape,

I like all your suggestions. Here are specific comments:

1. This is particularly interesting. I think it would be a great way for people to "show off" what they and they units are involved in. I also agree that this would have to be after the hardware upgrade. (The current system is almost out of drive space, the new system will have much more.) My primary concerns would be addressed by "posting to the library could be limited to the more senior members of the board." (I.E. You never know what some people would post!)

2. That‘s definitely doable. I‘ll have to poke around the code a bit to find out how. I‘m trying to limit changes to the board, so that when the vendor puts out an upgrade, it won‘t take me a week to re-integrate changes. But I will look into this.

3. Done! The reason it wasn‘t created before is that there simply wasn‘t enough traffic. We‘ll give it a shot and see how it goes.

Thanks for the feedback, keep it coming.

P.S. On a related note, I was able to make some progress with the new hardware last night. I hope to test out a new network device in the next few days that will make the cutover much simpler.


----------



## McG

Excellent ideas Yard Ape.  I suppose one would be permitted to post [a picture] once they reached the lofty hights of Vetran Member (as opposed to just member).  

I look forward to seeing what posts are made in the CSS forum.  Good work Mike, we all appreciate you for it. Good luck with the upgrade.


----------



## Argyll_2347

I am for an Army Cadet Forum.  It will probably encourage posts about cadets.  Also, any recruits that have any questions that are afraid to ask because of a weird response from the regular and reservists can ask the more experienced cadets (like myself).

Also, cadets can search out their friends from summer camp and joint exercises from the ACF instead of through the Personnel Locater.

Albainn Gu-Brath


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Ok, lets give it a try... I have added an Army Cadet forum.


----------



## Craig M

If possible could you open a new section for recruiting/enlisting, basic training etc questions. under the general discussion.

If not feasible I fully understand.

Thanks
CM


----------



## Michael OLeary

This sounds like a great idea Mike [Bobbitt], recruiting and enrolment issues are frequent subjects of threads in a number of the boards and grouping them under a specific section would be efficient. If it‘s technically feasible, you may consider having moderators identify relevant recent threads to be moved to a new Recruiting Board to ease research of past discussions by those interested.

Mike O‘Leary


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Great idea guys. I‘ve created the forum (so far empty) but since I‘m on vacation I don‘t have time to do much else.

As Mike (O‘Leary) pointed out, maybe moderators can move relevant posts into this new forum.

BTW, anyone who is interested in moderating the Recruiting forum, please let me know. This one really needs a moderator, and ironically, it‘s "now recruiting."

Thanks!


----------



## rolandstrong

i think it is a good idea to deal with the above issues (ie new sections), as I myself posted a recent question pertaining to these issues (recruiting).

Personally, I think a section relating to the reserves would be good, and maybe a full time service members section. There seems to be questions pertaining specifically to these areas.

This is a great site! Very helpful, and good to keep in contact.

Ducimus


----------



## toms3

Personaly, I don‘t agree.  I think there is enough separation between the two forces...let alone on a discussion board.  I think its best to hear each others views, as painful as it might be.  I think both have something to teach the each other 

  :fifty:


----------



## rolandstrong

Good point Digger. In retrospect I think an open forum does link the forces. I have to agree with you here....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I agree with Digger as well. I think the fact that PRes and Reg Force soldiers (as well as officers and NCMs) are all given an "equal footing" here makes the conversations more interesting.


----------



## humint

i‘m getting ready to join the reserves. but, i may be interested in joining the reg force. does anyone have any idea about the transfer process, can it be done, how easy/hard it is, and how long it would take?

humint


----------



## Jarnhamar

Its a LOT easider to join the reg force as a civilian as opposed to joining from the reserves. You would think it‘s a lot easier since they army has all the paper work and what not already.
BUT you‘d be wrong.
All the cases i‘ve seen it takes a year to two years to go from reserve to regs.


----------



## Harris

Ghost,  I‘ve got to diasgree with you there.  At least for the Infantry trade.  I know guys who have gone on tour for example and have been offered jobs in the Reg Force as soon as they get back.  Within 2-3 months they are gone.  Usually with the same or close to the same time in and senority.

Now switching from the Reserve to the Reg forse at the beginning of your career may take longer, but I believe you are not allowed to do so until your are trade qualified.

Cheers


----------



## 49thrca

I agree Harris, I know of quite a few people that have transfered with minimum wait.

Delays are probally related to the availability of the MOC and when courses start.

Regardless 2 years is unquestionably a ridiculous amout time.  I have never seen any transfers take that long, I checked with the local recruiting Sgt and he said the same.

Did these people maybe change the MOC they were interested in a couple of times of something?  Did they have a hard time meeting the min requirements?


----------



## MP 811

You guys are scaring me!  I just got out of the reg force and thinking about joining the reserve!

securitas


----------



## Jarnhamar

I guess it depends on where you are or if your lucky or not Harris.   i was on a tasking in pet last month and i ran into a guy who i was on tour with (the year eairlier) and i asked him what he was doing and he said it was his first day signing into 3rcr. (who we went to bosnia with) i asked him how long ago he put his papers in and he said as soon as he got back. (again the year previous) Another friend is still waiting he says. Whats  odd is that these guys aren‘t just "some reservest trying to go reg force", these two guys spent 6 months training with the battalion and 6 months over seas.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

The team of moderators here have been discussing the possibility of creating several new forums. The best way to get a feel for the feasibility of these new forums is to poll the users, which is what this is for. Here are the forum suggestions:

Military Related - Anything related to the military, but not directly applicable to the Canadian Forces. (E.G. Theoretical scenarios, gaming, etc.)

French - Discussions in French.

Political - Debate the politics of our Army. (E.G.: LFRR, Clothe The Soldier, etc.)

Weaponry - Things that go boom.

Please vote to let us know your opinion on these forums. If you have any comments about any of these, please reply to this post.


Cheers


----------



## Redeye

Excellent ideas, and to further that, I would like to volunteer to moderate the Weaponry and/or Political forums.  Both could be of use to the site.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks Redeye, I appreciate the offer. The response has been pretty good (except to the French forum) so we may create them all on a trial basis and see how it works out...

Cheers


----------



## SVS

I think the french forum would work as a large part of military personel are posted in french areas and are on french peacekeeping missions.


----------



## AirCon

How about a "Veterans" Forum?

There‘s many stories waiting to be told from local Legions and Army, Navy, Air Force Clubs.

...and you thought we had it tough when we were in....


----------



## McG

How much traffic is required for a forum to be viable, and is traffic measured by number of visits or number of posts?

Currently the ‘Combat Service Support‘ forum is one of the slowest on the site, but in addition to its namesake topics it has provided a home for Combat Support arms topics.  Is there room to provide each group a separate forum?

I would be interested in a ‘Canadian‘ forum.  It would be for Canadian topics outside of the military spectrum and would allow for some patriotic flag waiving.  A lot of the topics would probably be on politics, but this would also be were you would talk about non-military history, travel, and what makes us Canadian.

A ‘weapons‘ forum would no doubt see a lot of traffic, but would it do better if it were part of a larger forum that covered all the tools of the trade (vehicles, clothing, radios, individual kit, etc)?  Would there be enough traffic for a ‘weapons‘ forum and a separate ‘kit & vehicles‘ forum?

There is occasional Navy or Air force traffic.  Is it enough to have a ‘Navy & Air‘ Force forum? (make them share a forum so that they don't get the idea to take over)


----------



## hoganshero

I have to admit that i voted that I woudl not participate in th efrench forum but I still think it is a good idea. we have a bilingual forces and this website is representative of the forces....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Ok, I have created a whack of new forums based on the poll results and other requests. I‘ve also re-organized things a bit.

Please let me know if you have any feedback on the new organization.

We‘ll give it a trial period of a month or so, after which time we‘ll dissolve any forums that aren‘t very active.

Cheers

Edit: Please, someone who actually knows French, correct my forum description for me!


----------



## Jungle

> Originally posted by Mike Bobbitt:
> [qb]Please, someone who actually knows French, correct my forum description for me!     [/qb]


Mike, your description of the French forum is fine. No need for correction...


----------



## Enzo

I voted that I wouldn‘t read the "French" forum only because I am not fluent in French. I agree that it is a viable site though.

I have a suggestion. How about a forum dedicated to Tactic‘s?

Just a thought.


----------



## Veteran`s son

AirCon mentioned a Veteran‘s forum.       I think that is a good idea!


----------



## babicma

This is just a shot in the air..

But I think a forum on PT and Martial Arts would be a good forum to open up?!?

Cheers!


----------



## babicma

This is just a shot in the air..

But I think a forum on PT and Martial Arts would be a good forum to open up?!?

Cheers!


----------



## Infanteer

Put it under "Military Related"


----------



## patrick666

Not a bad idea, though.


----------



## babicma

Soo.. what do people think???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

No,start a thread. Don‘t want to spread out too much.


----------



## Yard Ape

It seems that all the new forums have done well.  Is there room for more?  I was thinking a "Combat Arms" forum within the section "The Field".  I know each combat arm has its own forum, but this would provide a shared forum for common issues of combat team/battle group tactics, training, kit, etc.


----------



## DeepThaut

I think there should be a Navy/Airforce forum! I know this is an army site but im sure it couldn't hurt to put a small forum section dedicated to the Navy/Airforce. 

-Nordwind


----------



## ZipperHead

I agree with Yard Ape on a combined-arms type of forum so there could be a good discussion group amongst the combat arms. Would be very helpful for tactics, vehicle info, weapons, and also for those looking for assistance when teaching a class and don't have the benefit of a local SME (subject matter expert) to help them. I was toying with the idea of starting a webpage for leaders in the CF, to help each other with leadership issues, much like an American website that I found: http://www.ncoteam.org/  . Something like that on this board would be nice (and I wouldn't have to do any heavy lifting 8) )

Al


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

That's _sort of_ where the Military Related forum fits in... Maybe it should be renamed or split...? Anyone else have an opinion here?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I've often thought the combat arms should all be together and that the air force /navy should also have their own[even though crayon does'nt work on the web ;D] so that the traffic is more concentrated.
BRUCE


----------



## krugan

Having a Navy & Airforce forum would be great.  There is no forums out there I can find for them and if there is, I don't think they compare to this one.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Alright, let's give it a shot:

http://army.ca/forums/index.php/board,27.0


Cheers
Mike


----------



## DeepThaut

Woohoo!! Thanks alot Mike!! You truly are God!!   ;D

-Nordwind


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

A new forum has been added where users can buy, sell or trade their military paraphernalia. It's set up as a test initially, to see if there's any interest. The intent is to allow Army.ca users to swap gear with other Canadians (or worldwide military enthusiasts), without having to search the 'net to find buyers or sellers.

The new forum is located here. Don't forget to read the rules before posting.


----------



## XHighlander

great idea mike...............

should be better than duking it out with the snipers  :sniper:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks. I figured this is the best way to get rid of all my junk.


----------



## Infanteer

So what are the "child boards" than?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

....[to quote Booker T]...tell me you did'nt say that...


----------



## Infanteer

?  :-\


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Maybe that means something to you comp. guys but to "ungeeks" like me the last thing I want to hear about is more "child boards" on this forum.  [tried a little sarcasm and like Johny Carson would say..."oop's bombo"!]


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

A "child board" is simply a board that exists under another board. It's like a hierarchy... Seemed to make sense in a couple of cases...


----------



## Infanteer

Oh.  Maybe "sub board" sounds a bit better; child board just seems to represent an area for kids.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Agreed and done!


----------



## Yard Ape

I nominate the Navy & Air Force forum to also be home to joint forces (those that are a combination of Army, Navy, and Air elements).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Done.


----------



## Yard Ape

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I've often thought the combat arms should all be together


I prefer to see them seperate (as is), but I would also be a frequent contributor to a _all  combat arms_ forum.



			
				McG said:
			
		

> A 'weapons' forum would no doubt see a lot of traffic, but would it do better if it were part of a larger forum that covered all the tools of the trade (vehicles, clothing, radios, individual kit, etc)?   Would there be enough traffic for a 'weapons' forum and a separate 'kit & vehicles' forum?


This furom grows so fast I think it could have been two or three.  Maybe in a new forum group (like The Orderly Room,The Parade Square, and The Field) that could be called The Quatermaster Stores (I know the QM does not hold vehicles, but its the best I could think of).  In the forum group could be:

1)  Weapons
2)  Vehicles
3)  Kit & Equipment
4)   Buy, Sell, Trade (or "cash sales")


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Not a bad idea, the equipment forum is growing pretty fast... Any other opinions on it?


----------



## KevinB

Sure - break weapons off --- I can tie up a whole forum  ;D


----------



## Burrows

I have no problem with it


----------



## Yard Ape

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea, the equipment forum is growing pretty fast... Any other opinions on it?


Guess there was not much popular support.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I think people just haven't read this post... Maybe a poll in the Equipment forum itself...?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

For the record, the poll is here:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/17785.0.html

I've now split Equipment into 4 forums: the main "Equipment" forum and 3 sub-forums:

* Weapons
* Vehicles
* Buy / Sell / Trade

Sub forums may not be the most popular approach, and it can be changed later, but it keeps all the equipment posts together and stops the main page from growing rediculously long.

Anyone have feedback on the new system?


----------



## McG

Yard Ape said:
			
		

> I was thinking a "Combat Arms" forum within the section "The Field". I know each combat arm has its own forum, but this would provide a shared forum for common issues of combat team/battle group tactics, training, kit, etc.





			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I've often thought the combat arms should all be together





			
				Yard Ape said:
			
		

> I prefer to see them seperate (as is), but I would also be a frequent contributor to a _all  combat arms_ forum.


Instead of a _Combat Arms_ Forum, I think a _Strategy, Doctrine, and Tactics_ forum would see more traffic and provide broader arcs including interaction between the Cbt Arms and CSS (while still generaly covering most of the same potential thread topics as a Cbt Arms forum).

I know there are already plenty of threads that could fill any of these options.


----------



## Infanteer

I like that idea, McG.  Perhaps _Military Theory_ would be another heading?


----------



## McG

I cannot find the post, but I was certain that I had read someone else recommend a "Field Force" forum.  It would be for topics of deployable elements of the Cbt Arms & CSS (so anything up to a brigade).  Basically the same as what is suggested above but with slightly different arcs.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

IMHO, there is more than enough forums allready. I find that if the traffic is too widely spread out, some things don't get read. Look when the two threads folded last week, a lot off the topics got new life in the more widely read forums.


----------



## McG

I am noticing more & more threads that are on all combat arms topics, so I'll push this thought again.   Would there be any interest in:

     A) a _Combat Arms_ board in "The Field" section (the Infantry, Armoured, Engineer, and Artillery boards could remain or become sub-boards of the Combat Arms board); or

     B) a _Strategy, Doctrine, and Tactics_ board in "The Field" section ; or

     C) a _Field Force_ board in "The Field" section .


----------



## spenco

I typed up a reply but it seems to have disappeared... ill type what I remember:

IMHO I agree with Bruce Monkhouse, we have too many sub-forums.  People do not know where to look or post.  Just curious, how many topics have had to be moved recently due to people posting in the wrong sub-forum?  Anyways, I think we should be amalgamating some sub-forums instead of creating new ones.  We don't need sub-forums for every forum on the site, it is redundant.


----------



## McG

There could be only two forums and I think we would still have the problem of threads in the wrong spot.  It is not so much confusion as people not putting thought into where threads are created.

However, the only way to resolve this is with a poll, and with a wiggle of my nose, there it is.


----------



## spenco

Just curious, what is the difference between the first and last option in the poll?  They both are to leave it the same correct??   ???


----------



## McG

No.  The first option is to create a generic combat arms forum (equal and in addition to the existing Infantry, Armour, Engineer, and Artillery forums).


----------



## spenco

Ah ok, my apoligies.


----------



## McG

Just to give an idea of some of what might fit in a generic Cbt Arms forum:
What does a Tank Squadron or Rifle Company look like? (FYI)
Garrison establishment versus mobility
The Downward Diffusion of Combined Arms
Light Forces
Combat Team of tomorrow?
The Manouvre Officer: Combining MOCs 21 and 23 
Armoured Taking Over as a FOO
Should Armour take over TUA?

The other two new forum options would have broader arcs and could include all the above and:
What Should the Army's Role & Structure Be?
Adopting the regiment as a regular force formation 
The Reserve Force Regimental System & Restructure

and here is one that would fit in a cbt arms forum or a field force forum:
Comparing the Combat Arms (Inf vs. Engr vs. Armd vs. Arty)


----------



## Infanteer

I think that a suitable title (on top of all the branch forums) would be a "Combined Arms" forum - this could imply other elements that are not specifically part of the "Combat Arms" branch.

It'll encourage us to get out of our stovepipes....


----------



## McG

I diluted things by giving so many options in favour of something new.  But so far, 52% want some type of new forum with the big contenders being 26% in favour of some kind of generic Cbt Arms forum and 21.7% in favour of a Strategy, Doctrine, and Tactics Forum.


----------



## McG

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I think that a suitable title (on top of all the branch forums) would be a "Combined Arms" forum


That is basically the same thing as the one I've titled "Field Force" except that it would also include discusions of deployable formations (the CMBGs and CBGs).


----------



## Fruss

Hi, was there a change lately that I wasn't aware of??  

I can't get access to the Army News Section, it says: "The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you."  :'(

Frank


----------



## Infanteer

It's been found that "Current Affairs" and "News" tend to attract the same types of threads, namely Current Events with or without a news article attached.  Thus, to consoldate threads, the two forums were merged.  Many of the other threads put in current affairs often dealt with equipment issues, personnel questions and current training stories and pictures.  These topics now all have their own threads (Equipment, Army Administration, Training).

This is all in an effort to make it easier to tell where to post and find different topics.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It's a bit of a challenge to strike the balance between having boards for each primary area of discussion and having too many boards cluttering up the forums...


----------



## Slim

No critisism Mike. As usual here, the change is probably well though out and most certainly for the better.

Keep up the excellent work you're doing for us here at the forum.

Slim


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Don't worry, I don't take things persoanlly. Feedback (both good and bad) helps shape the way the site develops, so don't be shy.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

What about a forum where military promotions and awards are mentioned?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

MCG, what's your current recommendation for a Combat Arms reorg?


----------



## McG

It has not been the #1 selection, but I recommend a Combat Arms board with existing combat arms boards become sub-boards.  I think it is the option most reflective of the traffic we have here, and it would make the front page that little bit smaller & more manageable.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Anyone else have strong opinions before we give it a try?


----------



## McG

I thought we would have heard a few strong opinions by now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Seems like everyone is firmly apathetic about this one!


----------



## aesop081

If it makes you feel better Mike, i think the site is great as it is...i seen it change over the years and i like it just fine like this , keep it up.


----------



## Navalsnpr

I wouldn't mind seeing the Navy / Air Force / Joint forums separated.

You could probably leave the main forum as is and put sub-boards in like it is currently in the Equipment forum.

It would make it easier for the Navy and Air Force posts to be browsed.


----------



## Burrows

Would I be able to request we change the name from Army Cadets to Cadets or something along that line as the viewwers have become more diverse and are no longer purely army.


----------



## Infanteer

Give it a shot.  We can always switch back if we find that the "arms" threads are being ignored.


----------



## Scott

Burrows said:
			
		

> Would I be able to request we change the name from Army Cadets to Cadets or something along that line as the viewwers have become more diverse and are no longer purely army.



How about Cadets/CIC? Or something along those lines?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Ok, all the above changes have been implemented. Mods, if you have the time we may want to seed the new Navy and Air Force forums with some existing threads.

Please let me know if you have any feedback on the new layout.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Another idea for a sub forum is one for military sales to Canada be it large or small.


----------



## MCpl ???????

how come there isnt an air cadet or sea cadet forum???


----------



## McG

Because there is one all-singing all-dancing cadet & CIC board.


----------



## Michael OLeary

The number of posts in Cadets/CIC doesn't merit the maintenance of three separate boards at this time. Also, the majority of cadet threads are equally applicable to all three environments.


----------



## X Royal

Maybe because the site is called ARMY.CA


----------



## Burrows

wow.... X royal beat me...one minute apart too..but yeah... its now Officially all Cadets/CIC *prays no one notices that the forum description still says Acer Acerpori*  ;D


----------



## aesop081

X Royal said:
			
		

> Maybe because the site is called ARMY.CA



Fair enough of an answer but then why do we have *air force * and *navy * sub boards ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

The cadet boards and the Navy and Air Force sub boards are just small cogs in the wheel that makes up this site. We are fortunate that Mike took the time to set up this areas for us.


----------



## aesop081

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> The cadet boards and the Navy and Air Force sub boards are just small cogs in the wheel that makes up this site. We are fortunate that Mike took the time to set up this areas for us.



I couldnt agree with you more Ex-D but my point remains....... The answer posted by Micheal was better thought out than ex-royal's "army.ca"


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I couldnt agree with you more Ex-D but my point remains....... The answer posted by Micheal was better thought out than ex-royal's "army.ca"



Could not agree with you more.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

If the traffic warrants breaking the Cadet board up into sub-boads, we can certainly do that. While the Cadet forum is busy, there doesn't seem to be an abundance of Sea/Air discussion there...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

I haven't looked to far but perhaps we could have an OT forum or have it part of the Recruiting forum where all OT questions could be directed.


----------



## aesop081

CFL said:
			
		

> I haven't looked to far but perhaps we could have an OT forum or have it part of the Recruiting forum where all OT questions could be directed.



Thas not a bad idea actualy


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Thank you.


----------



## Infanteer

Good idea, as we have alot of discussion on the topic, with most threads being sent to the Recruiting or Army Administration forums.

There could definitely be a sub-board for this, whether in Recruiting or Admin is debatable.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Let's give it a try:

http://army.ca/forums/index.php/board,44.0.html

If anyone comes across a thread that belongs in the new forum, feel free to notify the staff, or move it in there if you *are* staff.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Ya talkin' to me, lad?


----------



## Michael OLeary

And if you move one in the Recruiting FAQ, please confirm and correct the link.


----------



## karl28

Yeah I think that a Forum on PT would be great  ;D


----------



## McG

karl28 said:
			
		

> Yeah I think that a Forum on PT would be great ;D


That is what the training forum is for.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Nice list, wait over.....


----------



## OatmealSavage

babicma said:
			
		

> This is just a shot in the air..
> 
> But I think a forum on PT and Martial Arts would be a good forum to open up?!?
> 
> Cheers!



Nice, I was just going to say that.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

old medic,

Anyone who takes the time to create a comprehensive list like that deserves a crack at it. There is now a medial forum here:

http://army.ca/forums/index.php/board,45.0.html

We'll start moving the posts in as time permits.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Well since, it seems to be a quiet day here, and the list is made up, ...awaaay they go!!!

Old Medic,
Moved most of them and made some "super" threads with some others, I will unlock your original post so you can do some rewrites if you wish. I did not move the recruiting threads as I don't want to take a chance on screwing up the real nice FAQ's that McQ and Mr. O'leary have done there.


----------



## old medic

Thanks,

That was very quick of you, and it looks great.

Cheers!


----------



## big bad john

How about an Insignia forum for the the photo gallery, one that would also include Regimental Badges.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Done: http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?album=Insignia


----------



## big bad john

Thank you sir.


----------



## DaveK

Is it possible to create a Signals sub board under CSS (even though Signals is CS)?


----------



## big bad john

We pay respects to our fallen and departed colleagues in the appropriate thread provided.  Would it be possible to have a section of the photo gallery to display photos of them?

Thank you for all your efforts, Michael.  The site is truly a Public Service!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Hi Dave,

If there's enough traffic to warrant it, we could certainly do that. Anyone have a feel for the amount of sigs posts?


----------



## DaveK

I think I have found at least twenty subjects that would fit in that sub board. This includes linemen, LCIS techs, 291ers and Sig Ops and related subjects.  Do you have a plan to do that with all the CSS ones?


----------



## brin11

Mike,

I definitely think this is a good idea as I see you've split off the medical side.  Great to have an area specific to certain trades if enough traffic warrants it.  Now we just need a sub board for weapons techs only; that would make me SO happy.   ;D


----------



## GDawg

DaveK said:
			
		

> Is it possible to create a Signals sub board under CSS (even though Signals is CS)?



I second that motion!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It's online: http://army.ca/forums/index.php/board,46.0.html


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

ihateyoumikebobbitt .......tomorrow's project


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Heheh, next up: alphabetical forums for topic titles A-Z.


----------



## George Wallace

Armour and Artillery to the Fore!


----------



## q_1966

Just toying with an idea, What about a new thread topic in the Equipment forum called Gear Maintenance


----------



## garb811

I've been watching the development of the two CSS sub-forums with interest and I'd like to request that a sub-forum for the MPs be created.  There has been a fairly steady amount of traffic regarding the MP Branch and some lively discussion at times and I think a sub-forum would greatly encourage this.  I'm particularly encouraged by the Sigs sub-board which went from 7 posts in Jan to 57 posts today in their "new" home.  Hopefully we'd see a similar increase in activity for the MP board.  As with the other sub-forums this would also collect all of the pertinent MP threads into one location for ease of reference by anyone interested.  On behalf of the other active MPs (and wannabes) on the site, thanks for your consideration.

I did a search for suitable posts to populate the forum if it is set up:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1242.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21314.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25617.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25641.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17231.0.html (3 pages)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30461.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26719.0.html (13 pages)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24004.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4280.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28719.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29607.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29313.0.html (2 pages)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29310.0.html (2 pages)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29979.0.html (2 pages)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30461.0.html

The following two might be better remaining in their current location:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21468.0.html (Equipment)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29836.0.html (Patch request)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Let's give it a shot:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,54.0.html

I've moved the suggested threads in, thanks for seeding the new board.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Slim

Hey Mike

I noticed that we have a number of Mounties on the forum these days. As the RCMP is technically part of the military (opr so I've been led to believe anyway) why not give them a sub-forum besside the Mp's? 

Just a thought.

Slim


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Sounds plausible... Maybe we can dig up some threads or hear from our RCMP visitors just to make sure it's a viable choice...


----------



## vangemeren

I've just noticed this now- (I don't know if this was an oversight or not), but the "Home Front" Board is not included on the Forums drag down list at the top of the page.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks! It's now been added.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## MdB

> Which addition would you like to see in the forums?
> a Combat Arms Forum (no change to existing forums)
> a Combat Arms Forum (existing combat arms forums become sub-forums)
> a Combat Arms Forum (existing combat arms forums merged to create it)
> a Strategy, Doctrine, and Tactics Forum



I don't know if it's old and dead issue now, but I'd like to see a Strategy, Doctrine, and Tactics Forum. I don't know if it's discussed a lot (I do know thinking about infantry attack and some others), but it would have to advantage to bring all threads in many forum under a clear subject.


----------



## McG

We went with the second option.


----------



## andpro

May I suggest a new sub-board for a RMC topic because the on e topic is getting very big


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Anyone want to dig up some "seed threads" for RMC? I suspect there are plenty out there...


----------



## andpro

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23377.0.html 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30052.0.html 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31567.0.html 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30618.0.html 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30820.0.html 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28634.0.html 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27327.0.html 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19204.0.html 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19225.0.html 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16749.0.html 

There is whole bunch more these are only the ones I found on page 1 of 6 when I did a search.


----------



## vangemeren

How about changing the focus a bit to also include ROTP through a civilian university. There seems to be a lot of threads about that topic also. I think they should go together because they are related because not everyone gets into RMC.

Another idea I have is to make a FAQ section for this proposed sub-forum because I'm sure that the same questions keep on getting asked over and over again.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

The name has been updated to show it's expanded coverage. I don't have time at the moment to move the seed threads in unfortunately, but hopefully we can start that process shortly.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## McG

andpro said:
			
		

> May I suggest a new sub-board for a RMC topic because the on e topic is getting very big


Would this sub-board fall under "Training" or "Joint" boards?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I put it under Recruiting for lack of a better location, but it could belong elsewhere.


----------



## Dragoon19

All
Just a thought after reading a couple of posts in other parts of the Forum,where thing got a little out of hand and there was a slagging match between reserves and some reg force pers. Could there be a forum for "Just Militia" or "Just  Reserves" for topics  and problems on reserve soldiering.
This works very well on a Brit site that I visit   www.arrse.co.uk
I  think that it could work well here and may become a favourite for the reserves.
Just a thought.


----------



## Gunner

This question has come up previously and the site owner and moderators thought a "militia" or "reserve" sub-forum would take away from the cohesiveness that we are trying to generate. There are very few "reserve" specific issues as the army consists of both regulars and reserves.  They should complement each other and each component brings different capabilies to the army.  

I don't think a different forum is going to stop slagging matches between res and regs: certainly the moderators will not allow this to happen.

Having said that, if there is a groundswell of support for a "reserve only" forum, I'm sure Mike Bobbit would be more than willing to create one.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

However at the same time, you might cause a Reg Force only forum or an RCR only Forum etc etc. See the types of problems such a scenario would bring up?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Thanks for the idea, but there's no need. The slagging shows up every once in a while, and we let it run hoping it'll sort itself out. Normally doesn't though and we just lock it. It's usually some bitter or twisted person whining that they can't get a tour and placing all the blame on the other side. It's an old, worn out excuse, with no basis in fact and normally ends up getting ignored. If a person wants to blame a complete organisation for their personal problems, they can't really see past the nose on their face, and aren't worth the time to discuss it with anyway.


----------



## canadianblue

I floated this idea to one of the moderators recently, and decided to tell all of you what it is. I believe that this website should create a emergency response [fire, ems, police] forum for all of those who are currently in emergency services, and those considering applying to emergency services. The reason why is from my experience their are alot of x-military who will get into emergency services, as well as those currently in the military who are considering going into an emergency service. This will also allow more people who are civilian's and applying to emergency services a chance to use this forum and gain knowledge from it. We already have an RCMP sub forum, and quite a few members have used it to their advantage, why not go one step further and create a forum specifically for emergency response services. I myself am also considering a career in law enforcement depending on whether or not I make the military a career, and such a forum would greatly help myself if I ever became an applicant.

thanks for the responses.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

The forum is already provided from what I see here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,61.0.html


----------



## The_Falcon

Or you can try checking out the blueline forum www.blueline.ca/forum


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Is there is enough content to warrant an Emergency Response board? The National Security board is a pretty close match, so it might be hard to find threads that specifically fit into Emergency Response... Still, if the need is there it would be no problem to create the board.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I think the RCMP/ Security board pretty much covers stuff that other LEO's would want to put there.


----------



## MPIKE

I would agree with Bruce...There are many other options on the net for LEO info.  I would like to see this site remain as primarily as CF content (hence the site name). Although, I do welcome the addition of the new National Security  category to discuss issues that involve the 2 careers that concern me. 

If you need the info look at www.Blueline.ca (per Hatchet I see)


----------



## rz350

I would like to suggest a form for academic/abstract discussions relating to military. I mean things that are not Canadian, not Historical, and not tied to any particular foreign force.

Things like tactics and strategy from an abstract/hypothetical point, or the ubiquitous "what if..." questions

I think it wuld be awesome place to waste time.


----------



## George Wallace

Am I, and many others here, missing something?  We have a multitude of topics covering a wide range of military subjects, facts, practices and theories.


----------

